# Questions on Hackberry



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I just picked up hackberry 5 logs totaling 400BF. My ? is how do you promote spaltting? Should I use anchor seal on the ends? Should I put them straight on the ground, or off the ground? Thanks woodman58


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Lucky for you hackberry is very easy to spalt...it can even get away from you and just plumb rot. I don't seal the ends. Just get them in the shade (north side of a building, under a tree) and you are good to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Daren,
I have placed the logs on the north side of the woods. It will still get the morning sun, but the rest of the day they will be shaded. 
How long do you guess it might take? I am not looking for an exact anwser, just round a bout. Will I be able to tell how much it is spalting by keeping an eye on the ends? Thanks


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

In warm months Hackberry can start to stain within a few days of felling. They can be too rotten to use within a few months or they can sit for a year and still have use-able wood.

Down here if I let Hack lay 6 months that way too long. Ask me how I know. :icon_cool:

It's hard for me to answer your question accurately maybe Daren can. I have only felled a dozen Hacks or so and all but 3 of them I sawed within one to three days. The ones I milled ~ three days later were already staining. 

Hackberry is a great wood. I think the only reason it doesn't have a commercial market is because it isn't feasable to get logs off the stump, on the mill, and in the kiln all within 48 hours and to assure no stain you have to with Hack. 

If you ever need wood for a bending application, Hack is your wood. It bends easier than just about any wood you can name. I have been playing around with drum shells off and on for a couple years and I steamed a couple of strips of Hack and that stuff gets like rubber in a hurry.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This hackberry was felled early spring and milled late fall, so 7-8 months ...but any species can vary from log to log, so you have to watch them. Yes you can tell by looking at the ends. I am spalting birch right now for the first time, I keep having to buck a foot off and split it to check. It is spalting, just not enough to suit me yet. Most species like sweetgum/hackberry/maple/sycamore...that I have spalted before I can just tell when they are ready. You will gain that experience too after you do it some.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Just curious what spalting is and why is it done? 

I havent done alot of woodwork, but when I do I just buy wood. I am going to start buying rough cut as I am collecting more tools now (jointer, planer etc.) 

I would eventually like to start processing my own too, but that is a ways down the road. 

2 years ago I had a Hackberry about 20-22" in diameter and bout 75 ft tall fall in my backyard and take out part of my fence and the power line. Man I was hacked (maybe thats why they call them Hack-berrys :icon_smile. After about 3 days of rain then some high winds, its just went right over narrowly missing my neighbors garage with his corvette inside.

Anyway, I didnt know they were good for anything except property damage. The same thing happened to a friend of mine as well.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Chippin-in said:


> Just curious what spalting is and why is it done?


It adds interest to certain woods because of the cool colors. Bookmatched spalted boards joined together are awesome. And turned spalted pieces are neat also.


----------

